# ifupdown?

## Marinmo

This was asked 2 years ago, so I figured it would be neat to ask again to see if anyone knows anything about this:

Debian still have a package named "ifupdown" which contains 2 binaries that makes it silly easy to bring up/down interfaces. Is there any equivalence in the gentoo portage? For some wierd reason, shutting down and bringing up eth0 with ifconfig does give me an IP (DHCP), but still gives no access to the internet, while using ifdown and ifup makes it a snap.

Any help on this would be nice. Maybe I haven't read the man-pages hard enough, but ifup/ifdown is still two nice (and small at that!) binaries that I'd say any distro needs.

----------

## shredder

maybe /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

----------

## VStrider

Here's a part of my /etc/bash/bashrc  :Wink: 

```

ifdown() {

/sbin/ifconfig $1 down

/etc/init.d/net.$1 stop

return 0

}

ifup() {

/sbin/ifconfig $1 up

/etc/init.d/net.$1 start

return 0

}

```

----------

